# Megaray or Arcadia Bulb for Iguana



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I have an iguana and his bulb just blew (Powersun) and it's out of warranty so I need to buy a new one. My vet says the megaray is the best but was wondering about the life and returns on them as my current brand seems to blow like mad! Also I've noticed some people mentioning the Arcadia bulb? 

Thanks

Stacey


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I always used to recommend and use Mega Ray, however the Arcadia is just as good, cheaper, and has a 12 month warranty instead of 6, guess what I use and recommend now?


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Ahhh thank you, I did see that I didn't know if the quality of the bulb was the same. I am going to order one online, do I just send it back to the company if it breaks? My iggy knocks it alot but I'm moving it into the roof of the viv so hopefully it won't be a problem. How far away should his basking spot be? I may need to move his shelf? 

Thank you  

Stacey & Fidget


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The testing suggests a safer and more effective product with the Arcadia lamp with far fewer returns. We base this conclusion due to the output and the width if emission zone. 

Of course I must point out that high output T5 is far better for providing massive amounts if light and UV over a very usable area. T5 is also massively cheaper to run!

Check out the T8 vrs T5 and the video from Frances baines on our new site Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc

Any questions please let me know

John


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks John, what set up would you recommend for an Ig? I already have a strip UV and a ceramic light in there as well as the powersun fitting at the moment. However the strip is flickering and Im not sure whether that is the tube or the fitting so this may also need replacing. 

Thanks 

Stacey


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What size is the enclosure?


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

6ft high, 5 ft wide, 4ft deep.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well you are in luck! I wrote a feature for PRK on lighting for iggs, you can download this from our brand new website! Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc press the button on the front page that says magazine articles. 

In short for your species and the size of enclosure we would suggest the use of a stat controlled heat source, halogen, ceramic or AHS.

High output T5 is the inly way of pushing Uv down far enough into the enclosure. These revolutionary new lamps are as powerful as a M.V lamp but this emission is all along the lamp. This makes it a MUCH more usable product! You would then use the 160w M.V as supplementary lighting, just for a few hours a day to provide a quick warm up basking spot.

Buy relying on T5 and using M.V as a supplement you would potentially dramatically reduce your energy bills!!! It is also flicker free so much better for reptiles eyes.

Check out the feature and let me know if anything isn't clear!!!

John


----------

